# Breeding Alpine Buck to Nigerian Dwarfs?



## hrbankston (Jun 28, 2012)

Is it safe? We found this beautiful, sweet (registered) Alpine buck for a great price and are thinking of breeding him to our Nigerian dwarfs. They are almost 3 and have never been breed. I love those girls and would die if anything happened to them.
Thanks for any and all info you can give! New (and a little nervous) to the whole breeding end of goats!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I would advise against it. larger buck can mean larger kids, which can lead to ruptured uterus, kids stuck and can't get out. here's a recent thread about it...

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f184/nigerian-does-alpine-buck-162944/

the best for your girls would be to have them be bred to a Nigerian or pygmy buck.


----------



## Mikesell04 (Jan 26, 2014)

nchen7 said:


> I would advise against it. larger buck can mean larger kids, which can lead to ruptured uterus, kids stuck and can't get out. here's a recent thread about it...
> 
> http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f184/nigerian-does-alpine-buck-162944/
> 
> the best for your girls would be to have them be bred to a Nigerian or pygmy buck.


I agree, I wouldn't want to chance it.. It happens on accident at times, and it might turn out ok.. Or it could go very badly.. If you want to breed, you really need a mini buck..

TheRockinFunFarm


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Nope. Not worth the risk. I would pass on that buck and get a ND for your girls.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Absolutely not. The doe should ALWAYS be the larger goat when breeding minis to full size.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Nope! I would say pass. Like Karen said the doe should always be the larger one when breeding minis with standards. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Agreed with what has been said here  I wouldn't do it either.. Far too risky..


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

DO NOT, let me repeat, DO NOT do this to your goats. This is coming from someone who has experience in this heartbreak. Find a Nigerian buck that looks like an alpine if its the markings you like, but I'm not to proud to beg you not to do this to your girls. Don't want another goat to experience what Jewel and Roxi went through because someone was uneducated and thought how beautiful an alpine buck was. Things could go right, but when things go bad its the things nightmares are made of.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Not a good idea. I agree with ALL the above... It can turn out okay, but usually there is NOT a happy ending.... If you want mini Alpines, get an Alpine doe, and breed to a Nigerian buck.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

In have to agree. It's never good practice to breed a large brew buck to a small breed doe. Always the other way around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

For the sake of your girls, do NOT do it.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Yep, the sad reality is that breeding mini does to large bucks will most likely end with death to the doe. And even if the doe doesn't die, she could be seriously injured and rendered incapable of getting pregnant again, plus you'll be forking over hundreds of dollars in vet bills for c sections and such.
And all this pain and trouble could be avoided if you get the right size buck! Do you and your goats a favor and buy a dwarf buck, even if it means skipping a breeding season to find the perfect, affordable one.
Look on craigslist, there's always lots of minis for sale, or find breeders in your area. It might be easier to just borrow a buck from someone for the breeding season , that would be cheaper and easier than buying one.
Good luck and best wishes to you and your goats!


----------



## hrbankston (Jun 28, 2012)

I thought that would be the case. I think I will still get him, though..since he is so sweet and personable and maybe stud him out or get some more Alpines...and a ND for my girls. Thank you so much for all the replies!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

well, if that's the case, then MAKE SURE you have a VERY sturdy fence system to keep him in and the girls out. goats in heat will do anything to "get the deed done", and you may put yourself and your girls in a terrible position if anyone got in or out.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes for sure. my Alpine buck can jump a 5 foot fence from a standstill.


----------

